# Neuer Anlauf Projekt Laptop



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (9. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen! 

Ich bin wieder langsam auf der Suche nach einem Laptop. 

Vorgeschichte:
Ich habe damals schon gute Beratung bekommen, und mir den NBB Laptop mit Ryzen 3700, 16GB RAM, 512 GB SSD und Vega 10 Grafik gekauft, Preis 599 Euro. 
War ein tolles Teil fürs Büro etc aber trotz angeblich moderater Spieletaugkichkeit für jegliche Games absolut ungeeignet. Würde zu laut zu heiß und die Fps waren selbst bei alten Spielen miserabel. Daher ging er dann auch zurück. 

Ich habe nun etwas gewartet (neue Hardware war ja angekündigt) und suche nun wieder ein Modell fürs mobile Arbeiten zu Hause und unterwegs, für gucken von Prime/Netflix etc. und auch spielen einiger Titel wie Diablo 3 bzw bald 4 in guter Grafik mit angenehmen fps ohne zu schmelzen oder zu explodieren. 

Hinzugekommen ist nun aktuell auch ein Projekt bei dem ich ein Video erstellen möchte. Also ein  wenig Videoschnitt und Bikdbearbeitung. 

Ich hatte an ein Budget irgendwo zwischen 700-1000 Euro gedacht nun.

Gibt es schon genug neue Modelle oder werde ich noch auf ein guten Deal warten müssen?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ich bin wieder langsam auf der Suche nach einem Laptop.
> 
> ...


Da hat sich nicht viel getan. Vielleicht ist ne RTX 2060 drin, wenn du SEHR viel Glück hast, ansonsten maximal eine GTX 1660 (Ti), und auch da gibt es nur wenige bis 1000€. Die CPU ist da nicht so wichtig, solange es ein Ryzen 5/7 oder Core i5/i7 ist. Für Video aber vlt eher die 7er-CPUs, aber dann wird es auf Seiten der Grafikkarte wiederum schwer. Und 16GB sind ein Muss. 

Ich finde da kaum was - zB https://geizhals.de/hp-pavilion-gaming-17-cd1246ng-shadow-black-187n8ea-abd-a2304472.html?hloc=de

Corona schlägt halt immer noch auf die Laptop-Preise.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (10. Juni 2020)

Nja die Office Dinger bekommt man weiterhin hinterhergeworfen.  Aber ohne annehmbare GPU kann man eben nicht vernünftig Games laufen lassen oder ein Video schneiden oder?

Gaming Notebooks mit gutem P/L sind tatsächlich schwer zu bekommen.

Achja, 17zoll ist mir zu groß. 15 langen völlig.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Nja die Office Dinger bekommt man weiterhin hinterhergeworfen.  Aber ohne annehmbare GPU kann man eben nicht vernünftig Games laufen lassen oder ein Video schneiden oder?
> 
> Gaming Notebooks mit gutem P/L sind tatsächlich schwer zu bekommen.
> 
> Achja, 17zoll ist mir zu groß. 15 langen völlig.



Eine GTX 1660 IST Gaming  das sind keine Office-Notebooks. Reines Office wäre ein Notebooks ohne dedizierte Karte oder mit so was wie einer MX250 oder so. Mehr als eine GTX 1660 (T) ist nun mal bis 1000€ nicht drin, da kannst du nichts machen. Für Videobearbeitung bräuchte man aber keine extra Grafikkarte. Es gibt nur ganz wenige spezielle Prozesse bei Videosoftware, die mit ner extra Grafikkarte schneller berechnet werden, aber selbst dann muss es keine starke Grafikkarte sein.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (18. Juni 2020)

Ich habe den hier als Vorbestellen gefunden.

https://www.alternate.de/Lenovo/Leg...duct/1640335?campaign=Notebook/Lenovo/1640335

Klingt sehr rund finde ich, leider ist die GPU der Flaschenhals, da nur eine Gtx1650ti. Für 3D Spiele und AAA Titel wohl zu schwach auf der Brust. 
Die wollte ich ja aber wohl auch nicht mehr spielen. 

Allerdings sowas wie D4 später sollte schon in min hohen Details bei min 60 fps laufen und das neue Siedler zb auch gerne. 
Meinst das packt die GPU?

Und der Preis für ein Laptop der erst am 01.08 geliefert wird? Meinst du bis dahin werden die günstiger?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Ich habe den hier als Vorbestellen gefunden.
> 
> https://www.alternate.de/Lenovo/Leg...duct/1640335?campaign=Notebook/Lenovo/1640335
> 
> ...


 Zu allen Fragen kann man nichts genaues sagen. Außer dass die Karte halt langsamer als eine GTX 1660 (Ti) sein wird, und die schafft aktuelle Titel auf maximalen Details in Full-HD je nach Titel mit immer noch mindestens 30 FPS.


Allein wegen Diablo 4: das Game wird sicher problemlos laufen, da die Macher ja auch die ganzen Gamer noch erreichen wollen, die keine Top-PCs haben. Aber ob der maximale Detailmodus dann zB mit der Leistung einer GTX 1660 auf 80 FPS läuft oder selbst mit einer RTX 2070 Super nur 40 FPS erreicht werden, das kann dir heute keiner sagen, außer Insider   Die Entwickler könnten da ja alles mögliche an Effekten&Co einbauen für den Maximalmodus, so dass man dafür eine High-End-Karte braucht.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (19. Juni 2020)

Uff, ein Kumpel hat mir die erwarteten Systemanforderungen geschickt. Minimum soll eine Gtx1050ti sein und Empfohlen eine RX Vega mit 8GB....
Also wäre eine Gtx1650ti wohl zu schwach auf der Brust um in 1080p auf hohen Details in flüssig zu datteln nehme ich an. 

Eine Gtx2060 wäre natürlich ganz nett. Auch wenn diese auch keine 8GB Speicher hat.... 

Ein Angebot für unter 1000 ist da natürlich schwer


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Uff, ein Kumpel hat mir die erwarteten Systemanforderungen geschickt. Minimum soll eine Gtx1050ti sein und Empfohlen eine RX Vega mit 8GB....
> Also wäre eine Gtx1650ti wohl zu schwach auf der Brust um in 1080p auf hohen Details in flüssig zu datteln nehme ich an.


 für maximale Details eventuell ja. Aber bei niedrigeren Details wird es gehen. Eine 1650 Ti ist deutlich stärker als eine GTX 1050 Ti. Eine GTX 1660 Ti oder Super für PCs wäre fast so stark wie eine Vega 56 - für Laptops wohl etwas schwächer.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (8. Juli 2020)

Mhhhh.

Also nun kommen ja all die neben CPU s auf den Market.
Welche sollten es denn schon sein?

Einige sagen ja Quad Cores sind kaum noch für die Zukunft gerüstet,die neuen i5 er sind es aber noch...
Die neuen Ryzen werden gelobt wie verrückt....

Ich dachte daher an:

CPU von Amd mit 6 Cores + Hyperthreading oder falls noch empfehlenswert neuen i5

16Gb Ram im dual channel und gutes geschwindigkeit 

Gtx 1660ti ohne max Q

512Gb Ssd 

Gutes Lüftungssystem, also nicht das billigste Aus oder what every was hieß und laut des Todes wird

Beim Bildschirm eben was noch im Budget liegt, definitiv aber 15 zoll für die mobilität

Budget 1.000

Ob das was wird? Derzeit liegen die noch bei 1.200...


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2020)

Bei den CPUs muss man die für PCs und Notebooks getrennt betrachten. Aber mindestens acht Threads wären anzuraten.

Inklusive Windows hast du da derzeit 3-4 Modelle bis 1200€ zur Auswahl: https://geizhals.de/?cat=nb&bpmax=1...004884+-+GTX+1660+Ti~12823_8~12_16384~2379_15    unter 1000€ geht das aber aktuell nicht. Und ob die bis 1200€ dann nicht laut sind, kann ich auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (8. Juli 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei den CPUs muss man die für PCs und Notebooks getrennt betrachten. Aber mindestens acht Threads wären anzuraten.
> 
> Inklusive Windows hast du da derzeit 3-4 Modelle bis 1200€ zur Auswahl: https://geizhals.de/?cat=nb&bpmax=1...004884+-+GTX+1660+Ti~12823_8~12_16384~2379_15    unter 1000€ geht das aber aktuell nicht. Und ob die bis 1200€ dann nicht laut sind, kann ich auch nicht sagen.



Der Omen sieht gut aus, leider mit altern CPU und langsamen Ram.
Ansonsten sogar 144hz und Gsync wenn ich das richtig lese.
Aber seit wenn hat die 1660Ti thunderbolt3?

Den Anbieter kenne ich auch nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Der Omen sieht gut aus, leider mit altern CPU und langsamen Ram.
> Ansonsten sogar 144hz und Gsync wenn ich das richtig lese.
> Aber seit wenn hat die 1660Ti thunderbolt3?
> 
> Den Anbieter kenne ich auch nicht.


Das Alter der CPU ist nicht wichtig. Ein 9000er oder 10000er mit gleichem Takt wäre halt etwas schneller, aber im Kern ist die Technik sogar fast gleich. Beim RAM ist es - wenn du eh keine Top-CPU und -Grafikkarte hast, wirklich nicht schlimm, wenn es nun 2666 und nicht 3000 oder 3200 MHz hat. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob bei Laptops überhaupt das schnelle RAM richtig genutzt werden kann. Die CPUs haben ja eine RAM-Schnittstelle, die einen passenden Takt erwartet.

Und Thunderbolt hängt meines Wissens nicht von der Grafikkarte ab. Das ist einfach nur eine schnelle Schnittstelle wie USB3.0, nur eben von Apple "propgagiert" und bekannt durch das Übertragen von Videodateien. Das ist aber nicht als Monitoranschluss gedacht, sondern als USB-C-Anschluss, der halt auch zu Thunderbolt-Geräten kompatibel ist.

Cumputeruniverse kenne ich zwar nicht aus Erfahrung, aber die sind schon viele Jahre auf dem Markt, also wohl seriös.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (8. Juli 2020)

https://www.idealo.de/productpage/2...5-dh1266ng-hp.html&lcb=d-yo24u282oCkh_IY_JZIg

Etwas teurer aber gute hardware oder?


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (8. Juli 2020)

Nunja der 8750 hat im cinebench single/multi 173/1116 und der 10750 hat zb 190/1308
Mekt man da wirklich nicht viel?

https://www.idealo.de/productpage/2...5-dh1266ng-hp.html&lcb=d-yo24u282oCkh_IY_JZIg

Ob er sein Geld wert ist? Hat sogar die 2060


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Nunja der 8750 hat im cinebench single/multi 173/1116 und der 10750 hat zb 190/1308
> Mekt man da wirklich nicht viel?


 Das sind halt 10% mehr bei der Einzelkernleistung und gut 15% bei Mulitcore in DIESEM Test, der speziell die CPU testet. Und das liegt vor allem am Takt: 2,2 - 4,1 GHz beim 8750H, beim 10750H sind es 2,6 bis 4,8 GHz. 

Falls es bei Games dann vlt doch sogar mal 10% mehr FPS sind, dann hast du halt 66 statt 60 FPS. Oder 44 statt 40. Oder 110 statt 100. 


Wegen der 2060: erstaunlicherweise ist die in vielen Spielen kaum schneller als die 1060 Ti. HIer die 1060 Ti https://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-1660-Ti-Laptop-Grafikkarte.386421.0.html  und hier die 2060: https://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-RTX-2060-Laptop-Grafikkarte.384881.0.html


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (8. Juli 2020)

Mir würde die 1660Ti auch dicke langen, nur sind Angebote gerade etwas spärrlich gesäht.

Gibt es eine Seite wo ich samtliche notebook GPU s vergleichen kann in benchmarks/spielen mit fps angabe zb?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Mir würde die 1660Ti auch dicke langen, nur sind Angebote gerade etwas spärrlich gesäht.
> 
> Gibt es eine Seite wo ich samtliche notebook GPU s vergleichen kann in benchmarks/spielen mit fps angabe zb?



ja, siehe meine Links zu den Karten, da sind ja etliche Games mit FPS-Werten für jede der beiden Karten. Da kannst du auch bei diesem Menü https://www.notebookcheck.com/Welche-Spiele-laufen-auf-Notebook-Grafikkarten-fluessig.13827.0.html  zwei Karten eingeben und dann im Fenster rechts Spiele markieren als Vergleich.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (10. Juli 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, siehe meine Links zu den Karten, da sind ja etliche Games mit FPS-Werten für jede der beiden Karten. Da kannst du auch bei diesem Menü https://www.notebookcheck.com/Welche-Spiele-laufen-auf-Notebook-Grafikkarten-fluessig.13827.0.html  zwei Karten eingeben und dann im Fenster rechts Spiele markieren als Vergleich.



Was sagst du zu diesem media markt Angebot?

https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_lenovo-lenovo-legion-5i-2659435.html

Vollplastik sicher, aber die hardware liest sich ja potent oder?
Leider nur ein i5, aber mit 8 Threads. Hat der noch Zukunft?


----------

